# Birthing complications? Still borns? Cannibalism?



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Last night my heavily pregnant doe wasn't leaving the nest, panting really fast, and had her eyes closed. I thought the babies were coming and went to bed and let her do her thing. The next morning her baby belly was gone, and she was acting completely normal, but there are no babies! I looked around for blood in the nest or any other signs to figure out what happened, but there was nothing. So I guess this litter didn't work out :/ I'm just curious what happened. There's probably no way to tell.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Nope no way to tell exactly just they they had been eaten, it could be they were still born or deformed and mum cleaned up and disposed of them or it could be they were perfectly fine and she is a muncher.

I'd say if you breed her again and the same thing happens I'd go with muncher.

Sometimes there is little to no blood, I've had in the past only know one has been eaten when I found a leg burryed in the bedding.


----------

